# Sonntags umsonst surfen? (ISDN XXL)



## Glacius (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo ihr Spezialisten!

Auf der seite http://xxl.fhd.de/ habe ich gelesen, dass es möglich ist Sonntags umsonst im Internet zu surfen, allerdings nur wenn man über einen T-ISDN XXL Anschluss der deutschen Telekom verfügt.

Auf der Seite werden mehrere Nummern angeboten (keine 0190), die man Anwählen muss und außerdem muss man den Benutzernamen und das Passwort von dieser Seite verwenden...
Meine Frage ist nun, ob man diesem Angebot trauen kann oder nich? Ist es nur ne billige Verarsche oder ein gutes Angebot...
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Mfg,
Glacius


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2003)

Mir erscheint es seriös -ohne Gewähr-, da ja ISDN *XXL* Besitzer am Sonntag für alle Gespräche, außer Sonderrufnummern und Ausland nicht zahlen müssen!


----------



## Glacius (26. Januar 2003)

*Die AGBs von Franke & Partner*

Danke für deinen Beitrag...

Ich habe mir soebend die AGBs von Franke & Partner durchgelesen, jedoch verwirrt mich 1 abschnitt...

§Haftung

"(3) Für im Rahmen der hier beschriebenen Leistungen zu erbringende Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit haftet Franke & Partner gemäß § 7 TKV auch für leichte Fahrlässigkeit Verursachung von Vermögensschäden. Die Pflicht zum Ersatz entstandener Vermögensschäden ist jedoch bis zu einem Betrag von
*€ 10.000,00 je Nutzer beschränkt (§ 7 TKV). Gegenüber der Gesamtheit der Nutzer ist die Haftung in diesem Fall auf € zehn Millionen jeweils je schadensverusachendes Ereignis beschränkt.* Übersteigen die Entschädigungsgrenzen, die mehreren aufgrund desselben Ereignisses zu leisten sind, die Höchstgrenze, so wird der Schadensersatz in dem Verhältnis gekürzt, in dem die Summe aller Schadensersatzansprüche zur Höchstgrenze steht. Die Pflicht zum Ersatz sonstiger, infolge leichter Fahrlässigkeit entstandener Schäden ist auf den Ausgleich typischer und voraussehbarer Schäden beschränkt. Die Schadensersatzpflicht für durch Franke & Partner schuldhaft verursachte Körperschäden ist der Höhe nach unbegrenzt."

Kann mir jemand helfen den zu verstehen?

Mfg,
Glacius


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2003)

Da ich nicht weiß welche Dienste die INSGESAMT anbieten, weiß ich Dir leider nicht zu helfen.

Hast Du XXL ( ISDN)?
Hast Du Einzelverbindungsnachweis?

Wenn beide Fragen mit Ja beantwortet werden, würde ich mal einmalig eine Testverbindung aufbauen ( kurz, so 5-10 min. ) an einem Sonntag und dann den Verbindungsnachweis studieren, ob die was abrenchen


----------



## Glacius (26. Januar 2003)

*------*

Wie kann ich sehen wieviel abgerechnet wird???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2003)

*Re: ------*



> _Original geschrieben von Glacius _
> *Wie kann ich sehen wieviel abgerechnet wird??? *





> Hast Du Einzelverbindungsnachweis?



Durch den EVN ( Einzelverbindungsnachweis ) der Telekom, wenn Du sowas nicht hast ( EVN ) , dann garnicht!


----------



## Glacius (26. Januar 2003)

*Es funktioniert!*

HAAAAAAHAAAAAA!!!
Es funktioniert! Man kann sich, wenn man über einen T-ISDN anschluss der deutschen telekom verfügt Sonntags umsonst  einwählen!

Hier könnt ihr alle  Zugangsnummern (Aus ganz Deutschland) als TXT downloaden... ->http://www.teletarif.de/i/einwahl.zip

mfg,
Glacius


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2003)

> wenn man über einen T-ISDN anschluss der deutschen telekom verfügt



Nicht T ISDN Anschluss, sondern:

T - ISDN  *XXL*

ohne den ZUSATZ : XXL ist da garnichts mit umsonst...

Das nur zur Richtigstellung!


----------



## Glacius (26. Januar 2003)

*Ups...Sorry*

Man muss über einen T-ISDN XXL Anschluss der Deutschen Telekom verfügen, ich betone besonders extra hervorgehoben und mit leicht arroganten Akzent *XXL*...

Mfg,
Glacius


----------



## DjDee (27. Januar 2003)

"Insbsondere ermöglicht der xxl-Tarif mit diesen Einwahlnummern Sonntags kostenloses Surfen."

http://www.billiger-surfen.de/tarifliste.php3?ortsvw=y


----------



## MMC2002 (27. Januar 2003)

Ich mache das jetzt schon ein Jahr lang fast jeden Sonntga bzw. Feiertag. Wenn man schnell genug ist, schafft man eas sogar mit 2 Leitungen. Achja, bei einigen Anbietern wird man nach ca. 3 Stunden Inaktivität gekickt.
MfG
MMC2K2


----------



## Glacius (10. Februar 2003)

*Freitag!?*

Wie geht das denn am Freitag?!


----------



## d4k4 (10. Februar 2003)

Feiertag nicht Freitag


----------



## MMC2002 (10. Februar 2003)

Das läuft genauso wie an Sonntagen.


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

Ich hab das, das lohnt sich wirklich...vor allem weil du dann auch noch mal eben schnell kostenlos 5 Stunden mit deiner Freundin in Hinterhundelshausen telefonieren kannst oder die Oma in Recklinghausen anrufen kannst "bitte Oma schick Geld -Internet ist so teuer!" 

Feldhofe


----------

